
Want to freak yourself out? How much information tech companies store about you - fredrikaurdal
https://twitter.com/iamdylancurran/status/977559925680467968
======
fredrikaurdal
Read the whole tweet. I knew large tech companies stored a lot of information
on you, but not this much info.

